# Moebius Frankenstein with SPFX



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

What would Halloween be without a visit from 'The Monster"? I hope you have a scary holiday and enjoy the pics and videos with your candy. Please let me know what you think...

















[/IMG]








[/IMG]

WIP





THE MONSTER IS LOOSE!





Portrait Slideshow
http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab324/Spockr/Frankenstein Monster by Moebius/?albumview=slideshow

FrankenWIP 
http://photobucket.com/SpockrFrankenwip

Regards,
Matt


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it!


Ben


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Groovy!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks for the tutorial. I hope you do a step by step lighting how to because I'd love to light my models!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Fantastic build! I love the idea of magnets in the hands and feet. Brilliant! The lighting is also effectively creepy!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Fantastic build! I love the idea of magnets in the hands and feet. Brilliant! The lighting is also effectively creepy!


Thanks! 

Magnets in the feet give a lot of options for changing up the display whenever the mood strikes. They also make it easy to transport the kit to shows with less opportunity for breakage. Really strong rare earth magnets are a must especially with a model as tall as Frank. 

I also use them on head/neck joint whenever I can. I did an Aurora Dracula with a C.O.P. replacement head and installed magnets in the neck and chest so the head could be re-positioned. 

Epoxied in place


Chest magnet


Filled in with Aves


Pseudo stop motion animation gallery (use right and left arrow keys to step faster):
http://s876.photobucket.com/albums/ab324/Spockr/Animated Dracula/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd love to see basic wiring, LED's, power sources, etc:wave:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh, man. How fun is that! Thanks for the day brightener!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Terrific job !!!


----------

